# Asking for prayers



## CaptG (Jan 19, 2013)

Wife and I got called to the ER icu yesterday.  Our youngest son, mid 30's, was admitted with breathing problems and other concerns.  He has always had asthma and now his lungs are scarred, we found out he has pneumonia.  Doctor also told us his liver and pancreas are infected and shutting down.  Also found a blood clot in his neck from an injection he gave himself.  Dr. thinks injection was suicide attempt.  He is on life support and the Dr. said to be prepared for the worst.  All prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 19, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your family Gary.  I will pray for this very fragile situation.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 19, 2013)

Brother my prayers  are with you and your family.Hope everything comes out great for you.


----------



## Tom T (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, 
We are praying for you and your family.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for your family and especially for your son.
Don


----------



## dbarrash (Jan 19, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this situation. We're praying and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 19, 2013)

Will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, your son and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary,
Thinking of you and hope all goes well.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 19, 2013)

In my prayers...


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 19, 2013)

Deepest Sympathy God be with you.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 19, 2013)

Wish there was more to do to help. Prayers sent and will continue.


----------



## peterborough66 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, very sorry to hear of this and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hoping for a positive outcome!


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers sent for your son and family.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for your son, for you and your family.


----------



## socdad (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, you and your son will be in our prayers …


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary your son and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## markgum (Jan 19, 2013)

Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 19, 2013)

You got it Gary.


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary,

I'll be praying for your son and your entire family.  May God's grace be with all of you during this difficult time.

John


----------



## knowltoh (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary,

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers Gary.


----------



## asyler (Jan 19, 2013)

thoughts and prayers go out to y'all


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, praying now and will continue praying. Please keep us up to date as you can.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying hard in Eatonton, Gary!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 19, 2013)

Remember, Almighty God Is the Master Healer...Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## soccer2010 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary,
You and your son and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary

I too will be adding your son and your family in my prayers. Be strong my friend.


----------



## redbulldog (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying about this whole situation Gary.


----------



## PWL (Jan 19, 2013)

Prayers for your family

Paul


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary, I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 19, 2013)

Horrible news Gary, positive thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Joe Burns (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary,  our thoughts and prayers are with all of you.

Joe


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 19, 2013)

Gary our prayers are with you


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jan 20, 2013)

candle lit Gary


----------



## Neil (Jan 20, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers, for you and your family


----------



## skiprat (Jan 20, 2013)

Wishing you all a good outcome.  Be strong Gary.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 20, 2013)

Capt. prayers sent. May God bless your son and family..............


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 20, 2013)

your family will be in my prayers


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary...our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.    Darrell


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 20, 2013)

hope all works out for you and your family


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 20, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## hotwire55 (Jan 20, 2013)

We're adding you and your family to our Prayer List. God is Great!


----------



## Tom D (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary,
     Wish I had logged on earlier and sent this prayer sooner. May God bless you and your family and I pray he takes care of your boy. Keep us posted, PLease!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wishing only the best for you and your family.


----------



## jscola (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers are with you & family. Praying that your son recovers .


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 20, 2013)

Lifting you and your family up to Jesus Gary...stay strong my friend.


----------



## Wright (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary, you and your family have our prayers.


----------



## Mapster (Jan 20, 2013)

My thoughts are with you guys, hope he recovers soon


----------



## ashaw (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary
I am so sorry.  Prayers are with you and your wife and family.  Anything I can do please call me.

Alan


----------



## monark88 (Jan 20, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Praying for a positive outcome.
Russ


----------



## keandkafu (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear Gary, my prayers to you and your family. Hang in there!

Kevin


----------



## RichB (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 20, 2013)

Will keep you and you family in thoughts and prayers Gary.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jan 20, 2013)

Definitely In our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## 1dweeb (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## bhesson (Jan 20, 2013)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Super Dave (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary, you, your son, and your family, are in our thoughts and prayers.

Dave


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 20, 2013)

Will pray for your son and your family.

Dave


----------



## broitblat (Jan 20, 2013)

Hoping for the best, Gary.

  -Barry


----------



## triw51 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary will lift him and your family up.


----------



## Boz (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary,
Very sorry to hear about this.  Hoping for the best for your family.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jan 20, 2013)

I will pray for you and your family Gary. If you get the chance make sure he knows Jesus personally! I witnessed to my Grandma 3 days before she died and I believe Jesus saved her so I encourage you to do the same, only I will pray that you have MANY years with your son. Make every opportunity count!

David


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 20, 2013)

O God who are the only source of health and healing, the Spirit of calm and the central peace of this universe, grant to me such a consciousness of Your indwelling and surrounding presence that I may permit You to give me health and strength and peace, through Jesus Christ our Lord.
Amen.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary, we'll hold your son and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 20, 2013)

Sending Prayers for everyone.


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers sent for your family.


Steve


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary, I will add your son and your family to my prayers.

Harry


----------



## Anthonym (Jan 20, 2013)

Gary   You son is in my prayers, God Bless you


----------



## eldee (Jan 21, 2013)

Gary, my sincere wishes that everything goes well and your son has a speedy, and full recovery. Prayers going up.


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll be keeping you and yours in my prayers Gary.

Wayne


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2013)

Very sad news Gary! my thoughts and prayers for you and the family.


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 21, 2013)

Our prayers are with you and your family.
Eugene.


----------



## Mike8850 (Jan 21, 2013)

You and your son will be in my thoughts.
Hope for the best.
Mike


----------



## Hubert H (Jan 21, 2013)

I have and will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 21, 2013)

all good thoughts for you and your family!


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 21, 2013)

CaptG said:


> Wife and I got called to the ER icu yesterday.  Our youngest son, mid 30's, was admitted with breathing problems and other concerns.  He has always had asthma and now his lungs are scarred, we found out he has pneumonia.  Doctor also told us his liver and pancreas are infected and shutting down.  Also found a blood clot in his neck from an injection he gave himself.  Dr. thinks injection was suicide attempt.  He is on life support and the Dr. said to be prepared for the worst.  All prayers will be appreciated.



My youngest son is now in a Hospice dying of cancer of the liver and lungs and it has now started attacking his brain. He has lived with Hepatitist C for years caused by a dirty tattoo needle. He is 50 years old, with two young teenage boys. Hopefully his passing will be easy on him, but can never be easy on those left behind. I am living and feeling your pain. You are not alone.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 21, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent.


----------



## Ray McLeod (Jan 21, 2013)

May God bless you and your son...Prayers from here....


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 22, 2013)

Gary, so sorry to hear this... sending hopeful thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 22, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your family, Gary. All of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gary, So sorry to hear this we will be praying for.

.


----------



## JeffT (Jan 22, 2013)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 22, 2013)

Will be praying!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 23, 2013)

My prayer is for God's Will to be merciful to you and your family.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 23, 2013)

prayers sent.


----------



## Longfellow (Jan 24, 2013)

Longfellow said:


> CaptG said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I got called to the ER icu yesterday.  Our youngest son, mid 30's, was admitted with breathing problems and other concerns.  He has always had asthma and now his lungs are scarred, we found out he has pneumonia.  Doctor also told us his liver and pancreas are infected and shutting down.  Also found a blood clot in his neck from an injection he gave himself.  Dr. thinks injection was suicide attempt.  He is on life support and the Dr. said to be prepared for the worst.  All prayers will be appreciated.
> ...



My son Died peacefully at 3AM EST today. No parent should outlive their child. This is my second such event. It doesn't get easier.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 24, 2013)

To you and yours,my prayers for the best.
Mark


----------



## PWL (Jan 24, 2013)

We have lost one daughter,so I feel your pain. At least your son isn't suffering now. My deepest sympathy's for your loss. I agree that parents aren't supposed to outlive their children!
Paul


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry. Ken your son and your family will be in my prayers.


----------

